# Finally got a Roubaix



## Shashvat (Sep 30, 2012)

I had been looking to buy a Roubaix for nearly a year now.

Last weekend I managed to get a really nice deal on a 2009 S-Works SL2 frameset. It was a brand new set, been hanging on the dealership's wall. 

View attachment 276217


I'll be transferring over the parts this week.

Quick question on warranty - I'm the first owner and bought it from an authorised distributor with a receipt and all.

To maintain a valid warranty, will I need to have it built up by the dealer, or can I transfer parts over from my existing bike by myself? 

It says clearly on the box that the bike needs to be sold and assembled by a Specialized dealer. I was just wondering on how strict they were about the assembling part.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

First off, congrats on your new bike! Nice choice and very nice color scheme, IMHO...

The assembly/ warranty question has been posed here before, and I'm sure if you asked Specialized, they'd hold to the wording. That said, many of us have experience wrenching and have opted to build up our own bikes. 

Nothing against LBS's and their mechanics, but (assuming you're experienced and have the skills required) it's your bike and you're apt to take more time and care in the build than someone who's got a list of things to work on that day.

Bottom line, you have to weigh the risk of having it be an issue in the future with your having things done to your specs... and quality standards.


----------



## Shashvat (Sep 30, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> First off, congrats on your new bike! Nice choice and very nice color scheme, IMHO...


Thank you.



PJ352 said:


> The assembly/ warranty question has been posed here before, and I'm sure if you asked Specialized, they'd hold to the wording. That said, many of us have experience wrenching and have opted to build up our own bikes.


Just what I wanted to confirm. I think I should keep a receipt of purchase as well as a receipt for the assembly for the bike if I ever need to use the lifetime warranty in the future.



PJ352 said:


> Nothing against LBS's and their mechanics, but (assuming you're experienced and have the skills required) it's your bike and you're apt to take more time and care in the build than someone who's got a list of things to work on that day.
> 
> Bottom line, you have to weigh the risk of having it be an issue in the future with your having things done to your specs... and quality standards.


I thought that I could have both by sitting around while the mechanics did their work and paying attention to what they do. If need be, I could try to gently influence them to not cut corners. 

I've checked with the Specialized dealers here. The Specialized Concept Store has said that I can come in and watch them work on my bike - but they can accomodate my request only on weekdays so I'd have to take at least half a day off work.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shashvat said:


> I think I should keep a receipt of purchase as well as a receipt for the assembly for the bike if I ever need to use the lifetime warranty in the future.
> 
> I thought that I could have both by sitting around while the mechanics did their work and paying attention to what they do. If need be, I could try to gently influence them to not cut corners.
> 
> I've checked with the Specialized dealers here. The Specialized Concept Store has said that I can come in and watch them work on my bike - but they can accomodate my request only on weekdays so I'd have to take at least half a day off work.


If you opt to have your LBS build the bike, yes, get that noted on your receipt.

No offense to you, but unless you're well versed in wrenching, you won't know just by watching if they're doing anything right or wrong. However, the onus is on the LBS to either do the work correctly or (in the event of a frame failure) suffer the consequences. 

Given what you've offered, I'd suggest having the LBS handle this build. Better (IMO) to learn wrenching on an older steel/ alu frame.


----------



## Shashvat (Sep 30, 2012)

No offence taken. I think I could do most of it except the crank - don't have the tools for that. Keyword being 'think' because this would be my first full bike build. 

As an alternative to Specialized, I could have got the frame built up by my LBS with whom I have a good relationship - and it would have been cheaper than what the Specialized Concept Store would charge me. But I think I'll spend that little extra for the peace of mind (not peace of mind regarding quality of work, but rather, peace of mind regarding the warranty).

I think I may be able to make out if the mechanic(s) are doing a decent job since I do service my own bike myself when I can. Also, I believe that you can make out if a person is taking pride in their work or cutting corners, whether it be a mechanic, a cook or a teacher. 

S#


----------



## Shashvat (Sep 30, 2012)

Got the bike built up last week. Used the wheels, handlebar, crank, chainrings and cassette from my old bike. Bought a new SRAM Rival half group (shifters, brakes, RD, FD).

Build was done by the local Specialized dealer and I have a receipt 

Workmanship seemed quite decent, the fellow put it all together neatly and positively. 

Happy with the bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shashvat said:


> Got the bike built up last week. Used the wheels, handlebar, crank, chainrings and cassette from my old bike. Bought a new SRAM Rival half group (shifters, brakes, RD, FD).
> 
> Build was done by the local Specialized dealer and I have a receipt
> 
> ...


Sounds good, post pics of you're able. Would love to see the final build.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats I did something very similar last year with a leftover 2010. I didn't notice the warranty disclaimer about assembly - hopefully I won't need to use it. I did all my own assembly other than the BB, which I didn't have tools/experience with so I had the shop do that. It was fun to build up a bike again for the first time in a long while and learn about Di2 in the process.


----------



## steveandbarb1 (Dec 27, 2009)

BtW, that is a 2010. 2009 had Specialized on the downtube and S-works on the chain stay.


----------

